# Evic Mini or IPV D2 or iStick 100W



## KimH (5/11/15)

So my blasted Subox mini is giving me endless hassles, my iStick 30W doesn't run my Subtank and I've finally outgrown the Nauti Mini.

I ventured out onto my preferred Vendors sites last night and decided that it would be a toss up between the 3 listed in the header.

Honestly the IPV grabs my attention the most, but the guys I would like to buy from are out of stock, of course....
I'm a basic, boring vaper - for me its a healthier alternative to smoking so I don't need bells and whistles, just a device that will keep on going.

If anyone has a heads up whose got stock on the IPV D2 or suggestions as to what would be the better option between the Evic Mini / iStick 100w - that'd be great.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Heckers (5/11/15)

I have been looking at the evic mini. The thing that puts me off the the IPV is that it does not use a mini-usb charging port.
The iStick 100w is a bit bigger than the other two mods and more powerful. A more comparable iStick would be the 60w.
I actually have the 60w version currently. It is a nice device and feels great in the hand.
But i am considering getting the evic mini, it just looks nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (5/11/15)

I personally like the D2. Yes as @Heckers has stated the only downfall is the charging. When I bought mine, I invested in a battery charger and some extra batteries. Now I am glad. Even if you use dual battery mods, Reo's etc that do not have charging capabilities it is deffinately a plus. Now I always keep some spare "charged" batteries at hand. If I were in the market for a regulated mod, I personally would save up and rather go for a DNA 200 baby.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (5/11/15)

Have a look here at a reply to a similar question.
Keep in mind that if TC is important to you, the iStick 100w has no TC.
Haven't really played on a D2 only at the Vape meet but it seems like a good device.
IMO I wouldn't get the iStick 100w as I find the build quality bulky and quite heavy.

EDIT: @SAVapeGear Has stock of the D2 if you'd like.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimH (5/11/15)

Thanks everyone for their comments.
My husband will tell you that I rarely listen to good advice lol!! He prefers the VTC mini as well, BUT I went ahead and pulled the trigger on an IPV D2 this morning - hope to have it soon.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (5/11/15)

Hope you're new D2 give you good service. Really an excellent device.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (5/11/15)

@KimH I've had both the ipvd2 and VTC.

My vote goes to the VTC.
If 75W is enough for you it's the one. Also, it steps down the way a regulated is supposed to. I didn't like that the ipv didn't do that. 
Software up-gradable is a big pro as well.

EDIT: I see that I'm a bit late

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/11/15)

All those mods are good and best of luck with your purchase. I see this guy mentioned recently that the IPV D2 is the mod he uses most, probably the way it just fits nicely into ones hand...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (6/11/15)

KimH said:


> Thanks everyone for their comments.
> My husband will tell you that I rarely listen to good advice lol!! He prefers the VTC mini as well, BUT I went ahead and pulled the trigger on an IPV D2 this morning - hope to have it soon.


hope you two are happy together.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KimH (7/11/15)

I am beyond happy with the IPV D2 - she works well, I love the size and the little condom should give it that little bit of extra protection.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/11/15)

Hey @KimH Go for the iStick 100W its comfy, small for what it is, cheap, and pretty damned solid.


----------



## KimH (8/11/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Hey @KimH Go for the iStick 100W its comfy, small for what it is, cheap, and pretty damned solid.


Just a tad too late, I've already bought the IPV D2


----------



## Redeemer (8/11/15)

iPV D2 - Awesome features, but single battery.
iStick 100w - No fancy features, but dual batteries.
eVic-VT mini - Also cool features, upgradable, but again the single battery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Heckers (8/11/15)

I bought an Evic mini this weekend and im impressed. Its small, has front usb charging port, awesome big screen with lots of info, upgraded to 75w and back door pops on and off easily. It also feels so well made, buttons have nice clicks and no rattles and the finish is really nice and scratch resistant.
I am using a 3000mah battery so battery life is not bad and there is a way to charge it via the usb most of the time(pc and car).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KimH (9/11/15)

Hubby's just bought the Evic VTC mini, it should hopefully arrive tomorrow. At least I get to try it


----------

